# Controlling warehouse stock



## NetBios (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi guys

How do you control and keep your warehouse stock updated? I'm looking for some kind of program that I can control our warehouse stock with.
Like if we have 2 gigs one weekend, then I would like to assign the necessary equipment used to these two gigs, and then be able to see whats still at the warehouse.

Hope you guys can help me.
Kind Regards.


----------



## len (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm thinking a bar code system with hand held scanners. I don't have any experience with them, but I'm sure there are several good brands out there.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 27, 2013)

There are several rental organization programs out there depending on your needs. It sounds as if you have a smaller operation and may not need to invest in bar code scanners, but I may be wrong. It has been a few years since I have worked in the rental industry, so I can't say which is the best. Here are a few:
Rental Tracker - Rental Software - Website Main Screen
Audio Visual Rental Store Software, AV Rental Management Software, Rental Management Software for Audio Visual Industry
AVRentalDB
RentalPoint Software : Audio Visual : Audiovisual Staging : AV Equipment Rentals : Sound Lighting Hire : Audio Visual hire : Lighting Party : Prop Rental : Computer Rental Software : Rentp.com
R2 Rental Software for the Equipment Rental and AV Industry


----------



## MPowers (Jan 28, 2013)

Quick disclaimer here, I work in engineering and installation, so I really don't know how well or not this system works. Our rental division uses a program called *Hire Track*. It allows you to assign and track rental units, crew and vehicles and other aspects of event planning.


----------



## viking33 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've set up a system to track over a thousand piece art collection going to different shows, galleries, or the owners house using QR codes and cell phones. Takes a good amount of time to build the system database but you wont have to buy anything new assuming you have a smart phone.


----------



## willbb123 (Jan 29, 2013)

We use Intellievent Party Rental Software | Event Rental Software | Tent Rental Software | AV Rental Software · IntelliEvent
It looks like they also have a cloud based system.


----------



## mark ronsonal (Nov 26, 2014)

I have been using Alert Easy Pro. I'm a iPad addict, and their mobile inventory manager works great. You can use it from your smartphone or tablet, it really increased productivity for us. 

Their site is over at http://www.alert-ims.com


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2015)

If anyone finds an RFID scanner that will read through a road case, message me.


----------



## K Miller (Sep 19, 2016)

If you're looking for AV equipment rental software check out InTempo Software. InTempo's products have been around for a long time. 
http://www.intemposoftware.com/audio-visual-rental


----------

